# Musicians?



## Opivy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello! I don't post many threads here, as I'm still a no0b - but I plan to change that hehe.

Anyways, I'm buzzed and in a good mood due to a recent call from my doctor regarding blood work (Long story, but I've been stressing for the past couple months and basically making myself sick) and I'm apparently alright!!

I'm just curious how many musicians we have here. I already know BeckyL plays guitar, and Arkanis has a palate for classical stuff - but aside from that I haven't seen much talk.

I played piano most of my childhood and quickly took up electric and acoustic guitar (to become a rocker!). After my dad took me to a Jethro Tull I became interested in flute, but didn't stick to it very long.

I've taken breaks from the piano only to recently pick it back up (about 2 years ago) only to take a break from guitar the entire time as well (haven't picked up a guitar with any seriousness)

(also can't help but use endless parenthesis)

Anyway, I haven't recorded anything worth listening too in a long time - although I would like to. But here is some stuff I did a while back - Hope you guys enjoy =)

www.youtube.com/tylernothing (my "rock on" cover, was semi-popular)

www.myspace.com/kspband


----------



## revmdn (Dec 18, 2009)

I can hardly play the radio.


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 18, 2009)

your really good  

just listening to your canon rock cover now. great song.

i should be uploading some covers soon.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

I took piano lessons for several years in my childhood, and played the french horn and melophone in Jr. High and High School. I can read music, and can still play some things I remember on piano... but couldn't pick up a french horn and remember much of anything now. Oh, I did take guitar lessons for a short stint... but it wasn't for me.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

I, too, took piano from when I was 9-12. None of it has stuck over the years, and I can pick out some of Fur Elise, and both parts of "Heart and Soul".

I also took guitar lessons with my stepdad (that was a fiasco) for a little over 4 months. HATED IT.

Although I was in Choir from 6-10th grade, does that count?


----------



## bassist (Dec 18, 2009)

My username should make it obvious, I've played bass guitar for around 4 years now have dabbled with a lot of instruments.


----------



## -MK- (Dec 18, 2009)

Here are links to a couple of high-quality mp3s of our stuff. "This Year" has lots of live recordings of bug sounds in the mix, including some from the big cicada summer a few years back. MySpace dumbs down the audio quality so badly that you can't even hear some of the bugs, so I recommend the mp3s - they take less than a minute each to download.

I did all of the vocals, about half of the guitars, and most of the beats and synthesizer programming. Bandmate Jay did the rest, and we recorded and mixed it together.

http://skyebleustudios.com/tunes/SoulPatrol.mp3

http://skyebleustudios.com/tunes/ThisYear.mp3

http://www.myspace.com/harmspage


----------



## Xeo (Dec 18, 2009)

I started playing the guitar five years ago, however I haven't played much at all in the past two years; mainly because of my job and I couldn't put in the hours of practice I used to. I also left my guitars and equipment at my parents when I moved out. Coincidentally, my last day with said job is next Tuesday and I'll have six weeks with time on my hands.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

-MK- said:


> Here are links to a couple of high-quality mp3s of our stuff. "This Year" has lots of live recordings of bug sounds in the mix, including some from the big cicada summer a few years back. MySpace dumbs down the audio quality so badly that you can't even hear some of the bugs, so I recommend the mp3s - they take less than a minute each to download.I did all of the vocals, about half of the guitars, and most of the beats and synthesizer programming. Bandmate Jay did the rest, and we recorded and mixed it together.
> 
> http://skyebleustudios.com/tunes/SoulPatrol.mp3
> 
> ...


I'm impressed, Mike!!! :huh:


----------



## -MK- (Dec 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I'm impressed, Mike!!! :huh:


Thanks!


----------



## Opivy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Becky =) I'd love to hear some of your stuff.

Mike! Really love your stuff - "Soul Patrol" was awesome!!!

love your style, really makes me want to take my electric guitar out. It's been too long =(


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

-MK- said:


> Here are links to a couple of high-quality mp3s of our stuff. "This Year" has lots of live recordings of bug sounds in the mix, including some from the big cicada summer a few years back. MySpace dumbs down the audio quality so badly that you can't even hear some of the bugs, so I recommend the mp3s - they take less than a minute each to download.I did all of the vocals, about half of the guitars, and most of the beats and synthesizer programming. Bandmate Jay did the rest, and we recorded and mixed it together.
> 
> http://skyebleustudios.com/tunes/SoulPatrol.mp3
> 
> ...


######, guy, I spent most of my life in Chi and spent a _lot_ of time on Rush. If you and partner are sound engineers, why haven't you mastered at least a CD, yet? Are you just studio guys? In Chi, you must know you have to get in the bus/van/truck every weekend and get yourself known. I wnated to buy yr CD! No CD? Make one!

Also, who is Sarah Cracknell, and what can she do with a feather boa? Maybe that's what you need! Get yer asses in gear. You've got what it takes!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

Very cool guys  

Personally I play electric guitar, bass, and some drums here and there  

Wish i could get a band together but I can't sing and neither can anyone else I know


----------



## Opivy (Dec 19, 2009)

Drums?!?!? All I want is a drummer.

Temecula? Sheesh, let's get a band together yeatzee


----------



## Matticus (Jan 3, 2010)

I play guitar, bass, violin, mandolin, and a bit of piano, but my primary instrument is my voice I suppose. Here's my most recent project that actually turned out recordings &lt;_&lt; :

http://www.myspace.com/intothefallmusic


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 3, 2010)

I play gutar, piano and some drums.

Guitar: ESP LTD MH-1000 - excellent for Metallica, Slipknot, Rammstein etc, etc....

Pedal: Ibanez Tube King Disortion Pedal - it's just awesome.

Amp: An old Marshall amp, I don't even remember what model.

Keyboard/drumkit: Yamaha PSR 3000 - It's the 3rd most advanced Yamaha keyboard except from the Tyros and Tyros 2 models, at least it was when I bought it. I also play the drums on the keyborad and it actually helps because when I played drums for the first time ever, I made the Cyanide song on "expert +" on Gutar Hero: Metallica  

I want do buy a real drum kit though...


----------



## -MK- (Jan 5, 2010)

I haven't been on here much lately since I'm not currently keeping any manties - that's a summer thing for me. But I wanted to say thanks to Opivy and Phil for the compliments. Phil, you can buy the CD at http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/harmsrock The individual songs are also on iTunes, but I'd steer clear of those since they kind of screwed up on the start/end times on some songs. Yes, we're mostly studio guys and we make more money when we're recording other people.  We're working on new stuff of our own too, but our pace is always glacial.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 5, 2010)

Doesn't anyone here play jazz? I used to play jazz drums before I got married.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 5, 2010)

Matticus said:


> I play guitar, bass, violin, mandolin, and a bit of piano, but my primary instrument is my voice I suppose. Here's my most recent project that actually turned out recordings &lt;_&lt; :http://www.myspace.com/intothefallmusic


I'm impressed.

-

Also MK, Phil is right. You guys are amazing.


----------

